# dns/nsd: IPv6 problem



## olafz (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello *,

in my nsd.conf I have configured:


```
server:
        # Number of NSD servers to fork.  Put the number of CPUs to use here.
        server-count: 1

        ip-address: 31.220.7.66
        ip-address: 2a00:1a28:1157:35c::8c7d

        outgoing-interface: 2a00:1a28:1157:35c::8c7d

        do-ip4: yes
        do-ip6: yes
        port: 53

        # verbosity: 0
        verbosity: 3

        hide-version: yes
        tcp-count: 10
        tcp-timeout: 30
        minimal-responses: yes
```

The problem: on restart nsd says:


```
Starting nsd.
/usr/local/etc/nsd/nsd.conf:9: at 'outgoing-interface:': error: syntax error
read /usr/local/etc/nsd/nsd.conf failed: 1 errors in configuration file
[2017-11-03 13:04:29.734] nsd[6684]: error: could not read config: /usr/local/etc/nsd/nsd.conf
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/nsd: WARNING: failed to start nsd
```

What is wrong here? When I do not define outgoing-interface everything works as expected.

Olaf


----------



## suntzu00 (Nov 4, 2017)

https://open.nlnetlabs.nl/pipermail/nsd-users/2016-April/002284.html maybe


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2017)

According to nsd.conf(5) the option can only be set on a zone section.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 6, 2017)

Slightly out-dated but still a good read.


----------

